
The Genius and the Laborer: The Troubled Friendship of Leo Tolstoy and Maxim Gorky - lermontov
http://www.laphamsquarterly.org/roundtable/genius-and-laborer
======
forgotpwtomain
I've greatly enjoyed reading Gorky's short stories - it seems a shame that the
ubiquitous street names and soviet idolization has had the opposite effect,
because he really is worth reading.

